# Big bust today at my return to fishing. Please help..



## hricky2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Went out fishing today for the first time in years. 

Fished at anderson pond for about 4 hours and caught 2 turtles and 3 small breem..

Fished at timberlake pond for about 3 hours and caught 3 small breem and 3 small butter cats..

I went out for breem and cats.. I got nothing.. Any help on other spots i should try? Also i was using worms/chicken liver.. I am gonna try crickets next time also..

I found maybe Twin hills park in crestview or shoal river boat landing ...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Throw them livers out and get you some fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## hricky2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Well i used to use shrimp with good success back home. But everything i read says to use the livers here. But i will try the shrimp... Any good place to get them? Bait/tackle store.. Any good ones you recommend..


----------

